

Issues with the API? - joshschreuder

Are there issues with the API at the moment? 
MiniHack (iOS client) is showing deleted for every comment:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;m.imgur.com&#x2F;CP2lIrr
======
0942v8653
Well the link text was removed and the link to the comment or story became
just the timestamp recently, so if MiniHack doesn't use the official API that
would explain it.

------
joshschreuder
Looks like it was just MiniHack in the process of being updated. New version
came out today and seems to be working again.

